

Ask HN: How to choose a laptop for running linux? - singold

I'm planning to buy a new laptop, where I want to install some flavour of Linux (Ubuntu probably because my lack of experience with Linux).<p>The only thing that I worry about it is drivers and hardware support.<p>What brands do you recommend for Linux?
Do you have any special consideration when buying hardware for Linux?<p>Thanks HNers!
======
tubbzor
I have a HP Mini 110 series (about 4 years old) that I've installed Ubuntu
11.10 on. Took a little tinkering to get the wifi working but now it has no
problems and is very fast for 1GB of RAM and a Intel Atom CPU.

I also have a bigger Asus G73JH series(i7, 8GB RAM) which I dual boot Windows
7 and the latest Ubuntu LTS release (12.10?) on. It took no tinkering with
this at all and worked fine with a fresh install. I've also installed older
versions of Ubuntu on Dells pretty effortlessly.

Most modern architectures will likely be supported out of the box for Ubuntu
and its really a great starting point for familiarizing yourself with Linux.
Also, Ubuntu Forums [0] has a great community with people willing to help.
Just make sure you do some research yourself before posting there or the
'veterans' get grouchy in my experience.

Good Luck!

[0] <http://ubuntuforums.org/>

edit: grammar

~~~
singold
Asus is one of the main brands I'm considering right now because of the
cost/benefit relation (at least in my city), so I'm glad to hear that it
worked fine with ubuntu.

------
osivertsson
Dell has some decent laptops with Linux pre-installed, Ubuntu:
[http://content.dell.com/us/en/enterprise/d/campaigns/xps-
lin...](http://content.dell.com/us/en/enterprise/d/campaigns/xps-linux-
laptop.aspx)

There is also the M4700 which can be configured with up to 32GB RAM, matte
full HD display, and Ubuntu/RHEL if you want more power (but less
portability).

I like my M4500 very much, but they are a bit expensive unless they have a
good promo.

~~~
singold
I've heard about ubuntu-dell laptops, i'll be trying some soon to see how it
feels (don't know why but I don't "trust" dell as a brand)

------
tjr
This might be helpful: <http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/>

~~~
singold
Really helpful! This is my new reference in my quest ;)

Thanks!

------
shail
I have recently installed lubuntu on sony vaio laptop. VPCSE line.

Installation is smooth, and lubuntu is fast. So highly recommend it.

